# Will not start



## grndlzrd (Feb 3, 2018)

Need help
Hey guys u just bought a 95 nissan pickup with the v6 standard shift
When i go to start the truck i can hear the starter but enginin doesnt move/rotate

But here is the kicker if i leave it in gear the truck will move while trying to start it (not pushing in the cluch) any ideas would be good before i start tearing it down. Fyi good solid body only picked it up for 200 bucks


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

2 ideas:

 *Clutch Interlock Relay:* the relays get corroded over time, even on the inside. You can swap relays with a spare to see if that fixes your issue. You can also use the wiring schematic printed on the relay itself to see what circuit the relay completes, pull the relay out, and just complete the circuit manually. Keep in mind, your truck will not have that safety in place, so make sure you are in Neutral or have the Clutch pressed in before trying to crank the engine.
 *Weak Battery:* you can swing by any local auto parts store, and they can test the Cold Cranking Amps, CCA, of your battery. A weak battery might not be engaging your relay.


----------



## grndlzrd (Feb 3, 2018)

You didnt get what im saying
Starter and battery is fine
If you start like normal engine doesnt turn.
But let say you leave it in gear then the starter will move the whole truck.


----------

